# I hate spain?



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting discussion about Spain here I Hate Spain - I Hate Living in Spain & The Spanish...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> Interesting discussion about Spain here I Hate Spain - I Hate Living in Spain & The Spanish...


Where to start?
Well, how about that he says he moved to Spain 4 years ago, but he says we were still using the peseta, so that just shows how old this article is.
Much of what he says I agree with and is often written about here on the forum. People work long hours here and they work hard


> I moved to Spain for a better life. I hate how I now work harder in Spain than I ever did in the UK


Saying that you'll do work at anything to be able to come and live in Spain and then doing it is a different matter


> I hate villa cleaning, I hate cleaning pools, I hate working in bars until 2 am waiting for the last drunken expat to leave, I hate building work in the baking midday sun.


And this, unfortunately is true


> Corruption is a problem in Spain and often there are stories in the newspapers about local town hall officials being involved in shady/illegal deals. Anything and I mean anything, can happen in Spain.


Then there are other things that I don't agree with or at least not in my part of Spain and that's another of my pet hates. Don't talk about Spain when you don't mean *Spain* or don't know *Spain
*


> I hate that people prey on each other in Spain. Everyone seems so desperate that getting cheated is a story every expat I know can tell


Not my experience
A lot of people mention customer service, but I don't find it particularly lacking in Spain. It also happens in the UK and most of the time I get good customer service here.


> There is NO customer service in Spain. Much of the time you are served when people feel like it, you get little help and assistance and often you are not even greeted at the counter – you greet them. It is like you are doing them a favour by shopping there!


Etc.
I wouldn't be surprised if this all started out as a wind up to be honest


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I knew that article rang a bell
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ate-spain-i-hate-living-spain-im-leaving.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's quarter past four and I can't sleep as I have raging toothache.
But tomorrow I know I will be able to be attended to by a dentist and that I will be able to make a same day appointment with my doctor to get non- prescription painkillers.
Friends in the UK often tell me that neither of these things would be possible so quickly where they live.
I love Spain....
I read that piece before. Rubbish then, rubbish now.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I will be able to make a same day appointment with my doctor to get non- prescription painkillers.


Sorry to hear about the toothache (been there, etc.) but why would you need an appt with Dr to get NON-prescription painkillers, surely you'd get those over the counter?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I love Spain - I love living in Spain & I'm staying.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry to hear about the toothache (been there, etc.) but why would you need an appt with Dr to get NON-prescription painkillers, surely you'd get those over the counter?


Well spotted, Hawkeye...
Of course I meant off-prescription...
Not at my best at 4.00 a.m. and like proverbial bear with sore paw today.
XRAY tomorrow...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Well spotted, Hawkeye...
> Of course I meant off-prescription...
> Not at my best at 4.00 a.m. and like proverbial bear with sore paw today.
> XRAY tomorrow...



Cloves are a natural anaesthetic. It's the clove ball that holds the medicine. You might want to chew on one to help you get through.

Here's something for you to ponder in the meantime...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I remember as a child I ALWAYS got a toothache whenever I played with my Lego. This, I realise, is weird.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> I remember as a child I ALWAYS got a toothache whenever I played with my Lego. This, I realise, is weird.


If I smell anything made of plastic, I get a sharp pain in my lower two front teeth. I have no idea why but it has happened ever since I was a child. Perhaps your Lego problem is the same kind of thing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Cloves are a natural anaesthetic. It's the clove ball that holds the medicine. You might want to chew on one to help you get through.
> 
> Here's something for you to ponder in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 62289


That made me laugh,thanksxx
Yes, my Mum used to give me a clove to chew on..

Change of subject...my Auntie Nellie died last Friday, aged 92, my Mum's sister and my closest link with Canada, she lived in Deux Montagnes, Quebec. She had severe dementia and was in poor health generally. I've got a cousin in Alberta and another in Carp, Ontario. Doubt I'll go to visit anymore....Sad. End of a chapter, a long one.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> That made me laugh,thanksxx
> Yes, my Mum used to give me a clove to chew on..
> 
> Change of subject...my Auntie Nellie died last Friday, aged 92, my Mum's sister and my closest link with Canada, she lived in Deux Montagnes, Quebec. She had severe dementia and was in poor health generally. I've got a cousin in Alberta and another in Carp, Ontario. Doubt I'll go to visit anymore....Sad. End of a chapter, a long one.


My mom taught me the clove trick too.

Sorry to hear about your Auntie Nellie.  I'll be going to Canada in June and flying through Montreal to Toronto, so I'll send some vibes from you her way. 

I hope your tooth is better today. :kiss:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Must admit I fully agreed with this comment made in the article.


"What I didn’t know is whether you speak Spanish or not, makes no difference once you apply for a job working with Spanish people and they see your documentation and discover you are actually English, the job is then passed to anyone else providing they are Spanish."


----------



## Artoum (Apr 19, 2016)

"I HATE SPAIN" 

Why mate? 

"I had to work hard!" 
Okay mate 
"AND THERE'S CRIME. AND BLACK PEOPLE. AND THEY DONT SPEAK ENGLISH. AND THEY HAVE A DIFFERENT CULTURE!"

This is literally what that article said to me. Oh dear. Someone went out there without doing their research and under false ideals...


----------



## The Quilt (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't believe a word of this,it's like someone has trawled the internet for any negative story involving Spain and put them all in one story as if it happened to them. No,as my Dad used to say..."Load of old Bo***cks"


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I've just read the article. Guess who never read posts on this forum? It took him four years to find out he didn't like Spain. We could have informed him in four minutes.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

This old chestnut raises its head again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Artoum said:


> "I HATE SPAIN"
> 
> Why mate?
> 
> ...


Yes, we've had plenty of those and often they come on the forum with "We're moving to Spain next week, where should we live?" or "How do I get my housing, etc. benefit transferred to Spain?"


----------



## Artoum (Apr 19, 2016)

They'll have a ****ty time wherever they are. Me, I like hard work.. not happy unless I'm working hard!


----------

